# Playoff + Wolves Pick Watch:



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*In Playoffs As Of Now:*
1) Dallas Mavericks *--*
2) Phoenix Suns *6*
3) San Antonio Spurs *8*
4) Utah Jazz *17*
5) Houston Rockets *15.5*
6) Denver Nuggets *23*
7) Los Angeles Lakers *25.5*
8) Los Angeles Clippers *27*

*Outside Looking In:*
9) Golden State Warriors *--*
10) New Orleans/OKC Hornets *1*

*Bring On The Draft:*
11) _Minnesota T'Wolves_ *6*
12) Sacramento Kings *6* 
13) Portland TrailBlazers *7*
14) Seattle SuperSonics *7.5*
15) Memphis Grizzlies *19.5*​
*Wolves Pick Watch:*


> Los Angeles Clippers receive Minnesota's 2007 first-round pick (top 10 protected) (Marko Jaric trade 081205)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

1/18:

no games will really affect the Clippers with only 2 games on the NBA Schedule. Lakers @ Mavs is the only Western Conference game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

1/18/07:

Well, those of you who had the slight hope Clips would catch the Lakers, they got one step closer as the Mavericks blew them out. Clips are now 8 games back.

1/19/07:
Utah @ Toronto - Clippers are 7 games behind Utah, but why is this important? What if Utah loses the division spot to the Wolves or Nuggs, Clippers would need to beat them out for the playoffs in that case.

Kings @ Celtics - Sac keeps losing meaning one less team for LA to battle with. 

Wolves vs Pistons - After losing to the Hawks, a loss here would put the Clippers 2.5 games out of the 7th seed, a win for the Wolves would make it 3.5

Hornets @ Spurs - Hornets have won 4 in a row and are two games behind LA and a win could add another team in the mix, which the Clippers don't need.

Nuggets vs Cavs - Denver is 2 games up on LA and a win will make them 2.5, but a loss gives the Clippers more hope and make it only a 1.5 game differential

Other Western Conference Teams In Action:
Portland @ Phoenix and the Sonics hosting the Bucks


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

1/19/07 Recap:
Jazz beat the Raptors by 8 points and throw the Clippers 7.5 games behind them.
Kings beat the Celts by 5 to end their horrendus streak and are two games behind LA for the 10th seed.
Wolves lost in double OT to the Pistons, putting them 2.5 behind the Clippers. 
Nuggets beat the Cavs, leapfroging the Wolves for the 7th seed and giving them a 2.5 game cushion ahead of LA as well.
Hornets streak end dropping them to 2.5 behind LA after a loss to the Spurs.
Sonics and Suns also mean, but it has little affect to the Clippers.

1/20 Preview:
Clippers are 2.5 games behind both the 7th and 8th seeds and a big 6.5 games behind the Rockets for the 6th seed, but the Warriors have a half game advantage over LA, meaning they are in 9th as LA is in 10th. A win today against a pretty bad Grizzlies team could do a lot for LA, in the playoff race.

Kings @ Pistons - Kings can cut to as little as a game behind the Clippers if they win and LA loses, or they can drop to three games back with a loss and LA win. Clips should root for Pistons to throw the Kings further behind and make it one less team to battle with.

Lakers @ Hornets - Hornets are a team which are chasing the Clippers, while Lakers are a team which Clippers are hoping to catch up to. Who to root for? It's a toss-up as do the fans want one less team to battle with or do they want to catch up to the cross-hall squad? I say Go Hornets.

Jazz @ Bulls - Go Bulls. Clippers could cut to 6.5 behind LA with a long ways too go. 

Nuggets @ Rockets - Rox are 6.5 ahead and Nuggets are 2.5, meaning Clippers can either be 5.5 behind the Rockets for the 6th seed and 3.5 behind Denver for the 7th seed or they can pull for Houston and pretty much be out of the 6th seed consideration and just be 1.5 games behind the Nuggers. Tough one but I say go Rockets.

Warriors vs Cavs - Cavs didn't help the Clippers on the 19th, but can make up for it as if they are to win and Clippers do as well, LA would overtake the 9th seed by a half game. Go Cavs!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

Sorry for mising a few days, just had too much work, but Clips are 1.5 behind the 8th spot, let's do this :cheers:

1/22 Games:

Denver vs Grizzlies: The Nuggets are currently 2.5 ahead of LA, and it could either drop to two games or jump up to 3 games depending on this game. Go Grizzlies

Wolves @ Jazz: The Wolves are 1.5 ahead of the Clippers and the Jazz are 7.5, so who to root for? Simple, the team that's the closest needs to lose, so with a Utah win, LA could be a game behind Minny for the 8th seed. 

Kings vs Nets: Even though Kings are 4.5 out of the 8th seed, they still have an outside shot at the playoffs IMO and the more they lose, the better it is. Go Nets!

Warriors @ Lakers: Lakers are 6.5 games ahead of us, Warriors are .5 games behind us. It's a toss up on who to root for as if Warriors win, Lakers are 6 ahead of us, but we are tied for the 9th seed with them, but if Lakers win, we'll be 7 back with Warriors a full game back. It truly is a toss-up


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

1/22 Recap:

Nuggets vs Grizzlies - Nuggets won, extending their lead to 3 games over the Clippers.

Wolves @ Jazz - Wolves ended up losing so Clips are only a game back now.

Kings @ Nets - Nets won a very low scoring game which is good.

Warriors @ Lakers - Warriors lost dropping them a game behind LA, which could really good for the future.

1/22 Preview:

Nuggets @ Sonics - Clippers could cut right back to two games behind Denver with an LA win and Denver loss.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

1/23 Recap:

Nuggets @ Sonics - Nuggets won keeping a 2.5 game lead on the Clip-Show.

1/24 Preview:

Hornets @ Raptors - Hornets are virtually going to need a lot of work to overcome 4 games to catch up to the Clippers along with leapfrogging some teams, it's possible, but I doubt it will happen.

Rockets @ Spurs - Rockets are now just 5 games ahead of the Clippers[compared to about 8] and if the Spurs defeat them like I expect, Clippers could be just 4.5 games out of the 6th seed in the West, which would be great news to Clipper fans.

Jazz vs Grizzlies - Could be a big game with how the Nuggets are gelling through two games on the AI/Melo project, and if Nuggets overtake the Jazz for the Division, Clippers will be battling with Utah instead of the Nuggets for the 7th possible seed.

T'Wolves @ Blazers - The biggest game on the schedule which will change the playoff picture for the Clippers Thursday night as with a Wolves loss, LA could be tied with the Wolves for the 8th seed, and if I'm not mistaken, Clips own the tie-breaker, so they will leapfrog into the playoffs.

Kings vs Bucks - Kings still have a slight chance of making it like the Hornets, and I hope they don't.

Warriors vs Nets - Nets play the Clippers next day which can really help the Clippers out if they tire them and Golden State is now 1.5 behind the Clippers, so they can either cut to a game or drop to two which is huge.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_1/24 Recap:_

Hornets @ Raptors - Hornets lose, giving Clippers a sigh of relief as they seem to be quite behind the Clippers for the 8th spot, meaning one less team to worry about.

Rockets @ Spurs - Well, Rockets are now 5.5 games ahead of the Clippers, after defeating the Spurs, not good news for the Clippers, but first, they have to focus on getting the 8th seed solely and then looking at the 7th, before 6th.

Jazz vs Grizzlies - Well, Memphis wins in shocking fashion, meaning the Utah Jazz are now 7 games ahead of LA, which can be huge if Denver is to overtake the Jazz for the NW Division.

T'Wolves @ Blazers - T'Wolves lose!!! Meaning Clippers are now tied with them for the 8th and final spot in the Western Conference thus far.

Kings vs Bucks - Kings give them some more hope as they beat the depleted Bucks squad.

Warriors vs Nets - Warriors win by 1, which is bad news for the Clippers for two reasons. One, Warriors are a game back for the 8th seed, and two, the Nets will come out hungry tomorrow vs our Clippers.

_1/25 Preview:_

Well, not much Clippers can do today as the only other game is the Mavericks @ The Bulls, although Clippers, with a win, could take over 8th place solely, and jump up to .500. Not only that, but they can get back to 2.5 behind Denver for the 7th seed and 5 behind the Rockets for the 6th seed, along with 6 behind the 5th seed for those who have the great hope in this squad.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_1/25 Recap:_

Well, Clippers won and take sole possession of the 8th seed, Dallas also lost, as the only other Western Conference team in play, too bad Clippers are way too behind them.

_1/26 Preview:_

Sacramento @ Hornets - Doesn't really matter who wins as it helps out the Clippers either way with both teams being well behind the Clippers, although the Kings are just 3 back and the Hornets 4.5 back, go Hornets!

Rockets vs Blazers - Blazers helped us with catching the Wolves, now can they help the Clippers get closer to the Rockets who are now 5 games ahead of the Clip-Show? Could be, hopefully, Blazers do take this.

Nuggets @ Jazz - A Jazz win puts the Clippers 2 games behind the Nuggets, meaning, I'll be rooting for the Jazz, sadly.

Lakers vs Bobcats - Lakers are now 6 games ahead of the Clippers, as opposed to 10 like a few weeks ago and if the Bobcats can pull an upset, it would help the Clippers chances in hoping to make an upset and climbing the in the standings.

Wolves @ Sonics - Minnesota can come right back and tie with the Clippers, or they could fall a game behind the Clip-Show if the Sonics are too win. A Seattle win, though, puts the Sonics 4.5 behind LA, which is a lot, but is also make-up able.

Other Games: Grizzles @ Spurs, Suns @ Bucks


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_1/27 Recap:_

Hornets beat Jazz, Kings lost to Mavs, Nuggets lose to Nets, Warriors beat Bobcats

_1/28 Recap:_

Lakers lost to the Spurs putting the Clippers 5 games behind them for the 6th seed. 

_1/29 Preview:_
Clippers are now 1.5 behind the Nuggets for the 7th seed, 5 behind the Lakers for the 6th seed and 5.5 behind the Rockets for the 5th seed.

Hornets vs Blazers - Hornets are 3.5 behind the Clippers for the 8th spot, remember, Clippers came back from 9 back from the 5th and 6th seeds to cutting it to 5 and 5.5

Wolves vs Suns - Minny is a half game back and owns the tie breaker, so if you ever have to go for the Suns, tomorrow's the time.

Kings @ Grizzlies - Kings are 4 back of LA, read the Hornets preview.

Rockets vs 76ers - Clippers could be just 5 games behind the Rockets with a 6ers win which I hope they do.

Nuggets vs Bobcats - Bobcats helped the Clippers when they beat the Lakers and can put them to a game behind them for the 7th seed.

Jazz vs Nets - Clippers could be 6.5 behind Utah which could be important if the Jazz are to drop from the Division lead.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_1/29 Recap:_

Hornets defeated the Blazers, putting them to 3 games behind the Clippers and Wolves for the 8th seed in the West. May seem much, but it can be made up in a week.

Wolves surprisingly defeated the red-hot Suns to come back to a tie with the Clippers for the 8th seed and with owning the tie-breaker, Minny has the 8th seed right now with LA in the 9th seed.

Kings choked against the Grizzlies dropping them to 4.5 games behind LA, which is alot, but not a ton. Too many teams ahead of the Kings so you can basically scratch them off for a while.

Rockets whupped on the 76ers putting them 6 games up on the Clippers squad. Doubt we'll catch Houston now, but the 6th seed is still a possibility.

Bobcats help the Clippers yet again as they defeat the Nuggets putting the Clippers to just ONE game behind the Nuggets for the 7th seed in the West.

Nets finally win a close game on the road as they defeat the Utah Jazz. Utah, like Houston, is 6 games up on the Clip-Show.

_1/30 Preview:_

Warriors @ Cavaliers - Warriors are a game behind the Clippers and a win will put them to a half game back. Warriors have won their last two and a win here will really help their momentum in a early push to get back into the top 8.

Lakers @ Knicks - Lakers are 5 games up on the Clippers, and without Kobe[suspended due to elbowing Ginobili supposably], Clippers can be 4.5 behind them after the night and as close as 3.5 after tomorrow night.

Sonics @ Mavericks - Like the Kings, Sonics have alot of teams they'd need to pass to catch up to the Clippers, but they are 5 games back which is make-up able.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_1/30 Recap:_

Warriors got whupped on by the Cavaliers throwing them to 1.5 behind the Clippers instead of it being a potential .5 game differential.

Lakers, without Kobe, stick to the end with the Knickerbockers, but end up losing, putting the Clip-Show only 4.5 back, and could potentially be a slim 3.5 after tomorrow.

Sonics lose, putting the Clippers a good cushion of 5.5 games and 5 teams in between them and the Sonics.

_1/31 Preview:_

Warriors @ Hawks - Warriors are 1.5 back and could cut down to .5 as they could have tonight, but lost. I think they'll win and it'll stay at a 1.5 game differential.

Lakers @ Celtics - Lakers lead over the Clippers could drop to 3.5, or go up to 5.5, but my best guess is, it will stay the same at 4.5 as no way will Kobe allow his team to lose after being suspended and the squad losing.

Hornets vs 6ers - Hornets are 3 back and could cut it to two possibly, or drop to a big 4.

Rockets vs Sonics - Rockets are 6 games up, so with a loss, and a Clippers win, they will be 5 ahead of the Clippers, which is manageable. C'mon Sonics!

Wolves vs Kings - A Wolves loss and a Clippers win gives the Clippers sole possession but a Wolves win and a Clippers win throws the Clippers a game back of the Wolves for the 8th seed and they don't even own the tie breaker. 

Jazz vs Spurs - Big game here as Jazz are up by 6 games and I already posted why they might be important.

Nuggets @ Blazers - Blazers helped the Clippers by beating the Wolverines, can they beat the Nuggets to help out again? I sure hope so because a Denver loss and LA win will put the Clip Show in a tie with the Nuggets for the 7th seed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_1/31 Recap:_

Warriors lost to the Hawks of Atlanta and drop to 2.5 games behind the Clippers and Nuggets for the 7th/8th seeds.

Lakers beat the Celtics as I expected and keep their 4.5 game lead on the Clip-Show for the 6th seed.

76ers defeat the Hornets, dropping them to 4 games behind the Nuggets and Clippers.

Sonics lose to the Rockets, keeping Houston to 6 games up on the Clippers for the 5th seed.

Kings go into Minnesota and do the Clippers a HUGE favor as they defeat the Wolves, which gives the Clippers the 7th seed as Minny owns the tie breaker with LA, but LA owns the tie breaker with the Nuggets.

Jazz beat the Spurs and remain 6 games up on LA.

Blazers help the Clippers again, beating the Nuggets and the Clippers are now tied with them for the 7th seed.

_2/1 Preview[Q's Birthday]:_

Only West Coast teams in action are the Spurs playing @ Phoenix so nothing that will help nor hurt the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_2/1 Recap:_

Spurs lost to the Suns, makes little difference for Clipper Nation.

_2/2 Preview:_

Lakers @ Pacers - Again, Clippers can cut to 3.5 games behind the Lakers, but they need the Pacers to pull the upset. 

Warriors @ 76ers - Golden State has suddenly dropped to 2.5 games back, but they can cut an entire game off tomorrow. 

Wolves @ Hornets - Minny is a game out, and with a win and Clippers loss, they will be tied with LA for either the 7th or 8th seed. Minnesota owns the tie breaker between the squads though. 

Nuggets vs Blazers - Both teams are completing a home and home series, and Blazers have already beat the Nuggets. They can help the Clippers yet again if they defeat the Nuggets Friday evening. Blazers are currently 4 games out and it could be as little as 3 after tomorrow.

Sonics vs Bulls - Being 6.5 out of the 8th seed, Seattle has a very outside shot in making the PO's. Could tomorrow just be a start of a run? I doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_2/2 Recap:_

Lakers defeated Hibachi and the Wizards to jump back up to 4 games up on the Clippers and got 3rd seed back in their sight.

Warriors lose to the Bobcats and drop to 3 games behind the Clippers, but 2.5 behind the Nuggets for the 8th seed.

Grizzlies are now really waiting for the draft, no doubt no doubt.

Wolves drop their 9th game in 11 as they lose to the Mavericks. They are now 2.5 behind LA, but 2 behind the Nuggets.

Hornets defeat the Rockets, leapfrogging the Kings and Blazers and dropping to 3 games out of the 8th seed[3.5 behind LA]. Rockets loss puts them at 5 games up on the Clippers.

Jazz defeat the Suns, and now seem to be on cruise control for the division, at least for now.

Blazers lose to the Bulls and drop to 5 back, as opposed to it possibly being 4.

Nuggets lost to the Kings, which drops Denver into 8th place and the Clippers solely in 7th. Sacramento is also just 4 games out now.

_2/3 Preview:_
No other games in the West but the Clippers. LA can have a full game on the Nuggets possibly, drop to 3.5 behind the Lakers for the 6th seed and 4.5 behind the Rockets for the 5th seed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_2/5 Recap:_

Lakers defeat the Hawks putting them to 5 full games up on the Clippers and the Warriors defeat the Pacers to move to 1.5 behind the Nuggets for the 8th seed and 2 games behind the Clippers for the 7th seed. Sonics drop way more out to 7 games and are now more than likely, ever looking for the lottery. Rockets, whup on the T'Wolves, dropping the Wolves to 2 games out of the playoffs and 2.5 from the Clippers, but the Rockets win puts them at 6 games up on the Clippers for the 5th seed. Suns go into Denver and take care of the Nuggets, which drops Denver to a half game behind the Clippers and the Suns are now further away from the Clippers, not that it really mattered. Jazz defeat the Nuggets and are 7 games up on the Clippers, but with the Nuggets and Wolves seeming to be out of it, won't make much of a difference anymore in my opinion. Kings defeat the Hornets, and both teams are now 3 games out of the 8th seed, but 3.5 behind the Clippers. Both have a lot of teams to leapfrog right now if they want to make it, including one another.

_2/6 Preview:_

Rockets visit the Grizzlies and if Memphis can take the game, Clippers could be[if they beat the Knicks] only 5 games out of the 5th seed. Blazers host the Suns and can move to just 4 games out of the playoffs, which seems like so little with the expectations the Blazers had by general fans and analysts.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_2/6 Recap:_

Blazers lost, and Rockets won so it was a decent day for the Clip-Show, considering they lost to the Knickerbockers.
_
2/7 Preview:_

Sonics will visit the Pacers, which really is nothing for Seattle unless they feel as if they have one last push left for a PO spot and go on a 8 game win streak, or they'll just get ready for the draft even more so, while the Spurs will visit the Wizards and attempt to cut into the Mavericks lead. A clash of the 9th and 10th seeds will also go on tonight as the Warriors visit the T'Wolves. Wolves could get one step closer if they leapfrog the Warriors, or can just drop further and further behind. The Grizzlies will visit the Mavericks and try to take this one, which would help out the Suns/Spurs, but has no effect for the Clipper Nation. The Hornets will visit the Nuggets, and with a New Orleans win, they could be 2 games out of the 8th seed and possibly end up leapfrogging the Wolves or Warriors and jump into the 10th seed, that is IF they win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_2/7 Recap:_

Sonics defeated the Pacers by 1 in Indiana, and hell, who knows, they really might be trying to make a push for the playoffs as they are now 6 games out of the 7th and 8th seeds. Spurs defeat the Wizards in fashionable manner and are 7 games behind Dallas for the first seed and 6 behind the Suns for the 2nd seed. Wolves top the Warriors and leapfrog them, to jump into the 9th seed, both teams are still a game and a game in a half respectively behind the Nuggets and Clippers. Mavericks step all over the Grizzlies to keep their lead on the Suns, while the Hornets defeat the Nuggets and jump up to 2 games out of the 8th seed, while also leapfrogging the Kings. 

_2/8 Preview:_

Hornets are hostng the Bucks and can jump up to 1.5 behind the 7th/8th seed in the West, or can drop below the Kings who are hosting the Bulls if Sac wins. Kings can also jump up to two games behind the Clippers and Nuggets. Lakers are visiting the Pistons and a loss puts them back to 5.5 ahead of the Clippers, while a win makes it 6.5 and just a game behind the Rockets for the 5th seed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_2/8 Recap:_

Hornets defeat the Bucks in a weird fashion and jump to 1.5 games out of the 7/8th seed, while the Kings also defeat the Bulls, but in fashionable manner and are now two games out of the 7th/8th spot. Lakers lost and are now 5.5 games up on the Clippers, as well as dropping to two games back on the Rockets for the 5th seed. 

_2/9 Preview:_

Nuggets will play at the Pacers and with a loss, they might drop out of the playoffs or have sole possession of 7th place. Spurs also visit the Magic, and could make an attempt to catch up to the Suns or Mavericks. Lakers will cross over to Canada and take on the Raptors in an attempt to extend their lead over the Clippers along with catching up to the Yao-Less Rockets. Blazers will look to improve their position in catching up and getting into the playoffs as they take on the Bobcats, while the Wolves look to get into the playoffs themselves and run away from the Blazers, as they take on the Grizzlies, who just want the draft already. Mavericks host the Rockets and will look to take their spot over the Suns good while the Rockets attempt to get closer to the 3rd seed. Suns will try to do the opposite of the Mavericks as they hope to catch up to them when they host the Hawks of Atlanta. The Warriors also hope to get back into the playoffs as they host the Chicago Bulls, who are coming off a back-to-back and have lost to the Kings last night.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_2/9 Recap:_

Nuggets defeat the Pacers and are still tied with the Clippers for the 7th seed. LA had a chance to shake them off, but didn't capitalize, so now they have to battle it out with them. Spurs lose to the Magic and get their hearts broken as they fall further behind the second and third seeds and might get overtaken by the Jazz for the third seed in the West. Lakers fall to the Raptors up in Canada, which drops them further behind the 5th seed and puts the Clippers right back to 4.5 behind them for the 6th seed. Clippers could have been 2 games back by now, but they choked and lost to the Cavs, Raps and Knickerbockers. Blazers stick to the playoff race as they defeat the Cats in over time and are still 4.5 games out of the 7th+8th seed. They still have a shot to make it, and hell, they might. The Grizzlies TOP the Timberwolves dropping them to two games out of the 7th/8th seed, which is a total 180 of what I thought could have happened. Rockets get spanked by the Mavericks, but they have 5th seed pretty comfertable[sp?] and can still get up to the third seed as they are 1.5 games out. Suns drop one to the Hawks, which deserves no comment. The Warriors defeat the Bulls in overtime to stay 1.5 games out of the PO's and give them a better chance now IMO.

_2/10 Preview:_

Hornets will host the Grizzlies and could cut to as little as 1 game behind the Nuggets for the 8th seed with a win and a Nuggets loss, while the Rockets will host the Bobcats and can creep closer to the 3rd/4th seed and increase their lead on the Lakers, who are right behind them. Nuggets visit the Bucks and can have a .5 game lead on the Clippers and take the 7th seed alone, or drop a half game behind the Clippers and give them sole possession of the 7th seed. Jazz will host the Knicks and with a win can tie the Spurs for the third seed in the Western playoff seeding, or drop a game behind. Kings will visit the Sonics and Seattle can either try to cut to as little as 5 games out of the 8th seed or drop to further behind, while the Kings will hope to cut to 1.5 back of the 8th seed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

_2/10 Recap:_

Hornets defeat the Grizzlies and drop to a game and a half out of the 8th seed, and seem to be working on their way back into the playoff picture. Houston hosted the Bobcats and took care of them, jumping up to 7 games up on LA, but are now close for the third seed, which the Jazz and Spurs co-own currently. Nuggets really hurt the Clippers as the defeat the Bucks in Milwakuee and have sole possesion over LA by a half game, for now at least. And the Jazz go down to the wire with the Knickerbockers and win in overitme to tie the Spurs for the third seed, while staying a good 7.5 games up on the Nuggets. Kings defeat the Sonics and are now 2 games out of the playoffs, the loss could as well surely put a dagger deeper into the Sonics hopes. 

_2/11 Preview:_
Spurs will visit the Miami Heat and can drop to the fourth seed or take sole possession of the 3rd seed back, while the Blazers will try to stay in the playoff hunt, visiting Gilbert Arenas and the Wizards Sunday afternoon. Lakers, who have a 4.5 game lead on the Clippers, can drop it to 3.5 games if they are to lose and the Clip Show winning. Wolves host the Celtics and could cut to as little as a game out of the 8th seed, or they can drop, just have to wait and see. Mavericks could continue extending their lead as they visit Igoudala and the 76ers Sunday, while Phoenix will hope to keep the Mavericks pretty much in view when they host the Bulls. Warriors will host the Hawks, and also hope to get back into the playoff picturem as will the Kings as they will finish a home and home series against the Sonics, in which they already won at Seattle.

By the way, if anyone does read this, post in this thread if you'd like!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Watch:*

How about updating it so that we also see the clipper draft position? For both the minnesota pick and the clipper pick. Obviously if were in the lottery, if we fall out of 8th seed, thats our only chance for a jump to the top 3.

The minnesota pick you could follow too, but we can remember, if they get top 10, its almost 100% that we dont get the pick. Right now they are 13 i believe, meaning that its 97% sure that we get their pick (unless they get top 3 with the lottery balls)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I really hope the Wolves end up with the 11th pick in the draft. Best case scenario for the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

_2/11 Recap:_

Spurs lost to the Heat and drop to the 4th seed, and the Jazz get to move up while being idle. Portland helped themselves in the playoff hunt by jumping up an entire game as they defeated the Wizards and the Clippers losing. Lakers lost to the Cavs and drop to 3 behind the Rockets, but still retain a 4.5 game lead on the Clippers. Wolves beat the Celtics at the final seconds and are now tied with the Hornets with a game out of the 8th seed. The Nashty-less Suns lost to the Bulls and drop 3 games behind the Mavericks, who defeat the 76ers easily. Warriors lost some ground in the playoff race, losing to the Hawks, as did the Kings losing to the Sonics on the second game of a home-and-home series.
_
2/12 Preview:_

Nuggets host the Warriors, which is very huge in the playoff hunt and the Jazz host the Hawks so they can have a full game lead on the Spurs for seed #3 in the west.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Oden/Durant Chances:

As of today, clippers till in 8th spot, 1/2 game out of lottery. If they can lose just one more game, we will be back in the oden/durant race. So right now, we have 0% chance. lose one game, we will have 0.59% chance for durant, and 0.5% chance for Oden, based on last slot on lottery.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

_2/14 West Teams In Action:
_

Memphis Grizzlies @ Indiana Pacers - Will have little impact to do with the Clippers.

Portland Trail Blazers @ Orlando Magic - Blazers are just 3.5 out, could be as little as 2.5 after the night or as much as 4.5

San Antonio Spurs @ Detroit Pistons - Spurs can be +10 after the night or down to 8, which is still out of reach.

Sacramento Kings @ New Orleans Hornets - Hornets are a game out and the Kings are two out. Hornets could be in the playoffs at the end of the day or the Kings and Hornets will be tied being either one or two games out. Kings can drop to three out at the end.

Denver Nuggets @ Minnesota TimberWolves - Denver Nuggets are two up on the Clippers and it can either be three or down to one at the end of the night. LA owns the tie-breaker thus far. Wolves are a half game out and can have sole possession after the night or a game and a half out. Minny owns the tie-breaker with LA for the season.

Utah Jazz Vs Cleveland Cavaliers - Jazz are 9.5 up as of now and can be up by 10.5 or up by 8.5 after Valentines Day.

Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Sonics - Suns are up more then enough on the Clippers so they can't do much but Sonics are 5.5 out and can be as little as 4.5 out after the night and possibly be back in the playoff hunt.

Golden State Warriors vs New York Knickerbockers - Warriors could be as little as a half game out after the night or drop to two and a half. Clippers need them to lose.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Oden/Durant Chances:
> 
> As of today, clippers till in 8th spot, 1/2 game out of lottery. If they can lose just one more game, we will be back in the oden/durant race. So right now, we have 0% chance. lose one game, we will have 0.59% chance for durant, and 0.5% chance for Oden, based on last slot on lottery.


Say the Clippers and the T'Wolves finish the season in the draft positions that they are now, which is 15th and 13th respectively, around what spot would we be able to move up by packaging those 2 picks? Top 5? Top 7?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

YES! Good day for some of us. Clippers now firmly in the lottery as of now, meaning we now have 0.59% chance for durant, and 0.5% chance for Oden. Better than zero chance and first round exit IMO. Also minnesota won, meaning that if the season ended today, 100% sure that we would have their pick. 

A couple more losses after the break coupled with some wins by the teams a little worse than the clippers would increase our chances for oden/durant by like a factor of 5-10 i believe. 

If we packaged the two picks, along with maggette, who knows who that could get us from one of those top 5 teams that have cap room. All it takes would be like say the 2nd place team, saying they want durant, but then durant pulling an ely manning or steve francis and saying no way does he want to play for that team...in that situation perhaps they would trade it away...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

GOOD NEWS! Without even playing a game, the clippers now have raised their chances for 0.59% chance for durant, and 0.5% chance for Oden to now: .08% chance for durant, .07% change for oden. 

Twolves are right where we want them with the 10/11th pick, although its looking more and more like minnesota is tanking yet again, so we might not see that pick this year. If new jersey can get off their butt and win a game, our chances go up to .09 and .08 respectively.

Still slim to no chance, but were on the right track. I think its possible for sacramento, portland, new jersey and new york to pass us in the next month. If so, wed jump to almost .25% chance. 

We REALLY need to start loosing more games to get a higher pick.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> GOOD NEWS! Without even playing a game, the clippers now have raised their chances for 0.59% chance for durant, and 0.5% chance for Oden to now: .08% chance for durant, .07% change for oden.
> 
> Twolves are right where we want them with the 10/11th pick, although its looking more and more like minnesota is tanking yet again, so we might not see that pick this year. If new jersey can get off their butt and win a game, our chances go up to .09 and .08 respectively.
> 
> ...


No, just naw. Tanking is for *****'s and I don't care if the team isn't good, I'd take a playoff apperance and loss over tanking to get unproven NBA talent. That is HORRIBLE news and I don't care how you turn it around, were 1 game out of the 8th seed, 2 out of 7th and 4.5 out of 6th and your talking about tanking for UNPROVEN players? Hell to the f no. Make playoffs and add Thabeet + Marcus Williams[or Corey Brewer] will be better then to miss it intentionally.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

_2/25 Recap:_

It was a so-so day for the Clippers who were off during Sunday as the Rockets all but ended the hopes for LA to make a run for the 5th seed and the Lakers extend their lead for the 6th seed. Wolves also won cutting to the 10th seed a .5 game behind the Clippers while the Kings are 2 back. The good news was the Lakers defeating the Warriors, which dropped them further behind the Clippers slightly and they needed it.

_2/26 Preview:_

Sacramento Kings @ Philadelphia 76ers - Kings can either cut to 1.5 out of the 8th seed or drop to 3.5, but will most likely stay at 2.5 out of it.

San Antonio Spurs vs Toronto Raptors - Spurs hosting the Raptors and will look to inch closer to the 2nd and 1st seeds while trying to extend their lead over the 4th seeded Utah Jazz.

Denver Nuggets @ Memphis Grizzlies - Grizzlies with a win here would really help out the Clippers as LA will be hosting the Bobcats and a Denver loss will thrust them back into the playoffs. Let's go Grizzlies.

Dallas Mavericks vs Atlanta Hawks - The Mavericks try to go for 12 straight hosting the Hawks it should be possible easily. Mavs also try to open up their lead in the Western playoff race.

Houston Rockets vs Boston Celtics - Rockets look to move away from the Lakers for the 5th seed as well as try to catch up and get home court for the first round of the playoffs.

Los Angeles Lakers @ Utah Jazz - Lakers will try to keep with the Rockets and extend over the 7th seed, while the Jazz will try to overtake the Spurs back for the third seed. A Lakers loss and Clippers win will make the difference to 4 games.

Portland Blazers @ Seattle Sonics - Blazers are 3.5 out and hope to stay in the playoff hunt while the Sonics will attempt to get back into the race while being 5.5 out of the 8th seed currently. Can drop to 4.5 after the night.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> GOOD NEWS! Without even playing a game, the clippers now have raised their chances for 0.59% chance for durant, and 0.5% chance for Oden to now: .08% chance for durant, .07% change for oden.
> 
> Twolves are right where we want them with the 10/11th pick, although its looking more and more like minnesota is tanking yet again, so we might not see that pick this year. If new jersey can get off their butt and win a game, our chances go up to .09 and .08 respectively.
> 
> ...


How do you know Oden or Durant will even come out after this year?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

time to search for a new point guard prospect. let's not botch it up this time shall we?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

_2/26 Recap:_

Kings loses to the 76ers, like no one most likely would have expected and drop to to 3 games back on the 8th seed in the playoffs and 3.5 out of the 7th seed. The Spurs, in their quest to catching up to the Suns for the second seed and running away from the Jazz took a step closer to reaching that goal, cutting to just 4.5 out of the second seed in the playoffs. The Nuggets took one step closer as well to get into the playoffs defeating the Grizzlies of Memphis. Mavericks gave themselves a 4 game cushion defeating the Hawks as the Rockets might have went from all but having a top 5 seed to giving the Lakers a shot to catch up, dropping their game to the Celtics while the Lakers beat up on the Jazz. Sonics might have just gotten back into the playoff hunt and hurt the Blazers as they defeated them and now are 5 out[Portland is 4 out].

_2/27 Preview:_

New Orleans Hornets @ Cleveland Cavaliers - Hornets are tied with the Clippers for the 8th seed and can either drop a .5 game back, or take a half game lead up on the Clippers after the night is done.

Phoenix Suns @ Indiana Pacers - If the Suns want the first seed, they need to get on another run, but chances are, the Mavs have it while the Suns will be in second most likely, but they still need to watch out for the Spurs.

Golden State Warriors @ Milwakuee Bucks - Warriors can really get back into the playoff hunt as they are a game and a half back, a loss would make it two while a victory will cut it to 1 potentially.

Dallas Mavericks @ Minnesota T'Wolves - Mavs can all but get the first seed, while the Wolves need a win to really get in the playoff hunt.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

March 2nd was a pretty nice day for the Clippers, even though they were idle. The Warriors got drilled by the Knicks, which extended the Clippers lead over them by three for the 8th seed, while the Hornets also lost to the Bulls, ending the tie the Clippers had with them for the last seed in the Western Playoffs. The Rockets dominated the Nuggets, huge plus for the Clippers because they are just a half game out of the 7th seed now with the Rockets victory. The Kings whupped the Lakers as well, keeping the Lake-Show just 4.5 games up on the Clippers while the Kings come back to within two games of the Clippers for the eight seed. Wolves continue to tank, losing to the Jazz and hopeing to keep their pick. Other Western games included San Antonio beating the Magic, Grizz losing to the 76ers, and the Suns rolling over the Pacers[who Clippers will face tomorrow]

_*2/3 Preview:*_

Key Games:
Portland Hosting the Sacramento Kings. Both teams are trying to get back into the 8th seed as Sac is 2 games back[can be as little as 1 after the night] and Portland is 3.5 back[can be as little as 2.5 after the night]

Other Games:
Grizzlies hosting the Pistons - Grizzlies getting more L's?
Rockets hosting the Spurs - Huge game for these two squads.
Mavericks hosting Magic - Keep winning?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Minnesota just going down the drain, so they probably will keep their pick this year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

clippers have lost 3 in a row, yet still have the 8th spot in the playoffs. Lakers are 4 games away from being OUT of the playoffs themeslves.

And minnesota, 2-8 in the last 20.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope the teams competing with us for a spot continue to play as horrible as they are ....but damn man the Clippers need to step up so they can distance themselves!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Wolves need to win some games. Again like last year they are dropping fast at the end of the year. I hope they can pick up somewhere so they can land somewhere between 11-4 worst so the Clippers get their pick.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The 6th seed is still very much in reach for the Clippers who are just 3.5 games back. Let's look at the next 5 games for all these teams and determine just where the Clippers could be after that time period:

Los Angeles Lakers: vs Minnesota, _@ Memphis, @ New Orleans_, vs Golden State, vs Memphis.

Most likely scenario: 3-2, losses to New Orleans and possible Golden State or Minnesota, should take both Memphis games. Record will end up being: 37-34

Denver Nuggets: vs Phoenix, @ New Jersey,_ @ Chicago, @ Toronto_, @ Cleveland

Most likely scenario: 2-3 with the victories coming at the Nets and possibly Raptors. Hell, it's such a tough up coming schedule they might lose all games, but if they go 2-3, they will end up with a 34-34 record.

Los Angeles Clippers: @ New Jersey, _@ Chicago, @ Milwakuee_, _vs Utah, vs Washington_

Most likely scenario: Clippers go 3-2 on this, losing to the Jazz and Bulls. The Chicago game could go either way, as could the Washington, but I think they'll take one of them. Record would end up being 33-37. 

Golden State Warriors: @ Seattle, @ Utah, vs Washington, @ Lakers, vs Spurs.

Most likely scenario: Warriors go 1-4 during this stretch with the only one coming against the Sonics. Both the Lakers and Washington game's can go either way, but I believe the Jazz/Spurs should take them. Record will be 32-40

New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets: @ Washington, _vs Boston, @ Memphis_, vs Lakers, vs Houston

Most likely scenario: 3-2 with losses to the Rockets and the Wizards. I think all 5 of the Hornets games could go either way, including the one at the Memphis Grizzlies, but 3-2 would put them at 32-38

Minnesota Timberwolves Lakers, _@ Phoenix, @ Sacramento,_ @ Seattle, vs Portland

Most Likely Scenario: 2-3, wins coming against the Kings and Sonics, but all games could go either way, even the Phoenix one. Wolves will most likely tank to keep their pick though. Record will be, if they finish 2-3, 30-39.

Sacramento Kings: @ Orlando, @ Atlanta, _vs Minnesota, @ Phoenix,_ vs Phoenix

Most Likely Scenario: Kings take the first two games and then drop the rest to end up with a record of 30-40. 

_Italics = Back To Back_

Records will shape up to be(Pending my MLS comes true)[Games Back]

6] Los Angeles Lakers 37-34
7] Denver Nuggets 34-34[1.5]
8] Los Angeles Clippers 33-37[3.5]
------
9] New Orleans/OKC Hornets 32-38[4.5]
10] Golden State Warriors 32-40[2]
11] Minnesota Timberwolves 30-39[2.5]
12] Sacramento Kings 30-40[3]


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the spot is the Clippers for the taking if they just win their games everything should go well...i dont really think the Warriors can keep on winning....the Wolves either...much less the Kings...probably the only one who is gonna keep winning are the Nuggets...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*3/17 Games*

Sacramento Kings @ Indiana Pacers - Pacers are on a 11 game skid and can cut to 1.5 games out of the 8th seed, making the race for the 8th spot more interesting.

New Orleans/OKC Hornets @ Washington Wizards - Should be an interesting, possibly high scoring game, but with a victory, New Orleans/OKC can cut to a half game out of the 8th seed.

Denver Nuggets vs Phoenix Suns - Nuggets can reclaim the 6th seed with a victory, but with a loss, they will fall to a game behind the 8th seed and 2.5 ahead of the Clippers who are in the 8th seed.

Golden State Warriors @ Seattle Sonics - Warriors are tied with the Clippers for the 8th seed currently and can either pull ahead by a full game or drop a half game back.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

doesnt look good right now both the Warriors and Nuggets are winning damnit


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

for some reason i'm pretty sure we won't make the playoffs


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It's a miracle the Wolves won! 

Plus they beat the Kings on the road, which is nice.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*3/23 Recap:*

The Denver Nuggets got whupped on as they crossed the border to face the Toronto Raptors, 121-94. The loss drops the Nuggets to 2 games behind the Lakers for the 6th seed and a mere 2 games ahead of the Clippers who are in the 8th seed.

Portland defeats the Atlanta Hawks, 102-100, in overtime to remain 4 games behind the Clippers for the 8th seed. I think the Blazers are all but out of the playoffs, but they might have one final push left, let's see if it's now.

Lakers sneak by the Hornets, 111-105, to keep a 4 game lead on the Clippers, but the Hornets loss drops them to two games behind the Clip-Show for the 8th seed.

Wizards blow a huge lead, losing to the Warriors 135-128, keeping the W's a half behind the Clippers for the 8th seed.

T'Wolves continue to tank, losing to the Sonics who, like Portland, are all but out of the playoffs. The loss puts the Wolves to 3.5 out of the 8th seed and the Sonics are still 5.5 out. Wolves seem to be tanking again.
*
3/24 Preview:*

No games really affecting the Clippers tomorrow besides their own. A win will put them to 1.5 out of the 7th seed, 3.5 out of the 8th seed and give them a full game cushion over the W's for the 8th seed, while a loss will put them to 4.5 out of the 6th seed, 2.5 out of the 7th seed and tied for the 8th seed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*3/25 Games*

Portland @ Minnesota - Both teams are 4 and 4.5 out respectively, so I don't think they'll catch up, but let's go Minny!

Phoenix @ Sacramento - Sac is 4.5 back, but mathematically out yet, but all but out of it. Phoenix has already clinched the division.

Houston @ New Orleans/OKC - Hornets can cut to 2 games back on the Clippers or drop to three, Houston is well ahead of the Clips.

Denver @ Cleveland - Nuggets will either get their two game lead on the Clippers back, or it will drop to 1.

Golden State @ Los Angeles[L] - Biggest game of the night for Clipper fans, I'm not so sure on who I want to win. Laker win will drop the W's to 1.5 games back on the Clippers, but the Lakers will have a 4 game edge, but if the Warriors win, they'll be a half game out of the 8th seed and the Lakers will be 3 games up on the Clippers, it's a toss-up.

Other Games:
San Antonio @ Seattle 
Dallas @ Atlanta


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Warriors lost, if the Clippers can keep on winning we will be in a great position


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Remaining schedules for 6th to 10th seed teams:

Los Angeles Lakers - vs Memphis, vs Houston, vs Sacramento, _ vsDenver, @ Clippers_, @ Seattle, _vs Phoenix__, @ Denver, vs Clippers, @ Phoenix, vs Seattle, @ Sacramento

Q's Projected Finish: 6-6, Record: 44-38

Denver Nuggets - @ Detroit, vs Seattle, @ Phoenix, @ Seattle, @ Lakers, @ Sacramento, vs Dallas, @ Clippers, vs Lakers, @ Utah, @ Hornets, @ Memphis, vs Minnesota, @ San Antonio

Q's Projected Finish: 4-9, Record: 39-43

Los Angeles Clippers - vs Houston, @ Sacramento, @ Portland, vs Lakers, vs Denver, @ Dallas, @ Hornets, @ Lakers, vs Portland, vs Sacrameto, @ Phoenix, vs Hornets

Q's Projected Finish: 8-4, Record: 42-40

Golden State Warriors - vs San Antonio, vs Phoenix, vs Memphis, @ Houston, @ Memphis, @ San Antonio, vs Utah, @ Sacramento, vs Minnesota, vs Dallas, @ Portland 

Q's Projected Finish: 6-5, Record: 39-43

New Orleans Hornets - vs Dallas, @ San Antonio, vs New York, @ Milwaukee, vs Seattle, vs Phoenix, @ Minnesota, vs Clippers, vs Denver, @ Houston, @ Sacramento, @ Clippers

Q's Projected Finish: 6-6, Record: 38-44

Q's Projected Standings:
6th: Los Angeles Lakers 44-38
7th: Los Angeles Clippers 42-40
8th: Denver Nuggets 39-43[own tiebreaker]
9th: Golden St. Warriors 39-43
10th: New Orleans/OKC Hornets 38-44

Loss
Win_


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers were idle: Record: 0-0[last 12], Prediction: 6-6

Nuggets Lost: Record: 0-1[last 13], Prediction: 4-9
To Pistons In OT

Clippers were idle: Record: 0-0[last 12], Prediction: 8-4

Warriors Lost: Record: 0-1[last 11], Prediction: 6-5

Hornets were idle: Record: 0-0[last 12], Prediction: 6-6

Tomorrow: Hornets host Mavs and Lakers host Grizzlies


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Twolves just lost, i dont know how cuz they were up by like 20 haha that good for the Clippers, and the Hornets also 
lost 
:yay:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Twolves just lost, i dont know how cuz they were up by like 20 haha that good for the Clippers, and the Hornets also
> lost
> :yay:


I was hoping the Wolves would win since I doubt they make a playoff push. I expect them to go into tank mode soon like last year so I am hoping they have enough wins to counter all the loses they will get soon so they will still finish around 11-13 worst in the league.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Twolves just lost, i dont know how cuz they were up by like 20 haha that good for the Clippers, and the Hornets also
> lost
> :yay:


Lakers lost also, here's an interesting stat:

Opponents Record During the Clippers Win Streak: 145-127 - 53.3 Win %
Laker Opponents Record During Their Small Win Streak: 135-204 - 39.8 Win %


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers Lost To The Grizzlies: Record: 0-1, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets Were Idle: Record: 0-1, Projected: 4-9

Clippers Were Idle: Record: 0-0, Projected: 8-4

Warriors were Idle: Record: 0-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets Lost to The Mavs: Record: 0-1, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Game:
Hornets @ Spurs, Clippers vs Rockets, Denver vs Sonics.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers were idle: Record: 0-1, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets lost to Sonics: Record: 0-2, Projected: 4-9

Clippers got ROBBED against the Rockets: Record: 0-1, Projected: 8-4

Warriors were Idle: Record: 0-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets Lost to The Spurs: Record: 0-2, Projected: 6-6

Today's Games:
Warriors @ Phoenix


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers were idle: Record: 0-1, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets were idle: Record: 0-2, Projected: 4-9

Clippers were idle: Record: 0-1, Projected: 8-4

Warriors beat Suns: Record: 1-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets were idle: Record: 0-2, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
Denver @ Phoenix, Clippers @ Sacramento, Lakers vs Houston


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers lost to Rockets: Record: 0-2, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets lost to Suns: Record: 0-3, Projected: 4-9

Clippers beat Kings: Record: 1-1, Projected: 8-4

Warriors were idle: Record: 1-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets were idle: Record: 0-2, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
Hornets vs Knicks, Clippers @ Portland


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers were idle: Record: 0-2, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets were idle: Record: 0-3, Projected: 4-9

Clippers beat Blazers: Record: 2-1, Projected: 8-4

Warriors were idle: Record: 1-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets beat Knicks: Record: 1-2, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
Lakers host Kings, Nuggets visit Sonics, Warriors host Grizzlies


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers beat Kings: Record: 1-2, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets beat Sonics: Record: 1-3, Projected: 4-9

Clippers were idle: Record: 2-1, Projected: 8-4

Warriors beat Grizzlies: Record: 2-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets were idle: Record: 1-2, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
None


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers lost to Nuggets: Record: 1-3, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets beat Lakers: Record: 2-3, Projected: 4-9

Clippers were idle: Record: 2-1, Projected: 8-4

Warriors were idle: Record: 2-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets beat Bucks: Record: 2-2, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
Hornets vs Sonics, Warriors visit Rockets, Nuggets host Kings, Lakers visit Clippers


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers lost to Clippers: Record: 1-4, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets beat Kings: Record: 3-3, Projected: 4-9

Clippers beat Lakers: Record: 3-1, Projected: 8-4

Warriors beat Rockets: Record: 3-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets beat Sonics: Record: 2-2, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
None of these squads, Phoenix plays the Spurs in the West.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the damn Warriors are not losing...they won again tonight....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers beat Sonics: Record: 2-4, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets beat Mavericks: Record: 4-3, Projected: 4-9

Clippers were idle: Record: 3-1, Projected: 8-4

Warriors beat Grizzlies: Record: 4-1, Projected: 6-5

Hornets lost to Suns: Record: 2-3, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
Hornets @ T'Wolves, Warriors @ Spurs, Nuggets @ Clippers


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers were idle: Record: 2-4, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets beat Clippers: Record: 5-3, Projected: 4-9

Clippers lost to Nuggets: Record: 3-2, Projected: 8-4

Warriors got whupped by Spurs: Record: 4-2, Projected: 6-5

Hornets beat Wolves: Record: 3-3, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
Suns vs Lakers, Kings vs Rockets


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers lost to Suns: Record: 2-5, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets were idle: Record: 5-3, Projected: 4-9

Clippers were idle: Record: 3-2, Projected: 8-4

Warriors were idle: Record: 4-2, Projected: 6-5

Hornets were idle: Record: 3-3, Projected: 6-6

Tomorrow's Games:
Wolves vs Raptors, Clippers @ Mavericks, Lakers @ Nuggets, Warriors vs Jazz


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Warriors are whooping on the Jazz....the Clippers better clean up their act QUICK, cuz it seems like the Warriors are not gonna let up...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers can pretty much kiss what would have abeen a GREAT pick goodbye. 

Minnesota (32 wins)is 10th right now, meaning they most likely keep the pick, and the way theyre going, it might be even 5th - 8th.

The teams close to them are: Seattle with only one win behind minnesota, yet have the 4th spot in the draft. Atlanta, 3 wins behind, but have the 5th spot. Portland, 1 win behind, have the 6th spot. Charlotte, sacramento, new york, minnesota, philly all tied with 32 wins.

The recent winning streak that got us close to nowhere makes me so sick. If the clippers would have lost just a few of those games, we would possibly have the 5th best chance at oden/durant, and at worst still a good 4-8 pick that probably would have been 1-3 in last years draft. Reminds me of our previous draft "luck." We get the first pick in the draft, the year AFTER david robinson. We get the first pick in the draft the year AFTER tim duncan.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im probably not the one to give encouragement and "hope" on the rest of the season...but really, we are just 1/2 game back of the last spot, no one believes in the Clippers, media, sports commentators...i got pissed recently when i was watching NBA TV then they did the "what if the playoffs started now" thing....some guy was like "well aside from the Clippers Mavs, every playoff matchup has a potential upset..."
it may be true but that **** got me pissed
and i for one say.....

WE WILL MAKE THEY PLAYOFFS with a 1 game edge over the Warriors.....

Hope!:gopray:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

with our luck, we will probably miss the playoffs by half a game, and have the best record amongst the teams in the lottery...****ty season, ****ty pick, ****ty team...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wolves are tanking again so there goes any chance for the pick. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2833938


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm.. I wouldnt say the Timberwolves are tanking quite yet, cuz they are beating the Mavs right now.. but I really want the Clippers to make the playoffs, so.. please, please make the playoffs guys. I dont know what you guys can do about it, but just wanted you to know. lol.. thats the best plead I've had in a while.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Jet said:


> Hmm.. I wouldnt say the Timberwolves are tanking quite yet, cuz they are beating the Mavs right now.. but I really want the Clippers to make the playoffs, so.. please, please make the playoffs guys. I dont know what you guys can do about it, but just wanted you to know. lol.. thats the best plead I've had in a while.



not sure how to take this post...i think i'm offended...you guys obviously have problems against gs, and assume we would provide little to no resistance at all against you guys...and you would probably be correct...as of right now a lot of us *want* to miss the playoffs so we have a chance at the lottery...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Soon Ricky Davis will be listed with a "chronic use" injury. The tank job is in full swing.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, got stomped by a mavs team without dirk, and whose leading scorer was austin "stiff" croshere. Kiss any chance at brewer, jian lian, etc. goodbye, were not getting minnesota's pick. Couple that with everyone else around the mavs winning tonight as well it seems, they might even move higher than 9 in the draft.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers lost to Nuggets/Clippers/Suns: Record: 2-7, Projected: 6-6

Nuggets beat Lakers/Jazz: Record: 6-3, Projected: 4-9*

Clippers lost to Mavericks/Nuggets beat Lakers: Record: 4-4, Projected: 8-4

Warriors beat Jazz: Record: 5-2, Projected: 6-5

Hornets beat Clippers: Record: 4-4, Projected: 6-6

*=Clinched Playoff Spot


----------

